# Close to 70 free mini-concerts at the Montreal Guitar Show



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so happy to announce that these artists will be offering free mini-concerts during the Montreal Guitar Show and will be showcasing some of the amazing guitars from exhibiting luthiers...

Not to be missed!

Antoine Dufour 
Baptiste Guillemin
Bastien Burlot
Charles Quevillon
Charlie Hunter
Claude Laflamme & Karine Lévesque
Craig D’Andrea
Dale Butler
Dan Livingston 
David Thomas Bailey 
Dizzi G. Gillepsie
Don Ross 
Ewan Dobson
François Jalbert 
Jean-Luc Thievent
Jean-Yves Alquier 
Jim Robitaille 
Jonathan Keeley
Jonathan St-Amout, Louis Lévesque et Stéphane Lapierre
Karl Marino et Michel Bélair
Ken Bonfield
Kinloch Nelson 
Lou Boustani
Martin Tremblay
Michael Watts
Mike McAvan
Mike O’Brien
Nolan James
Oscar Salazar Varela 
Paul Asbell
Peter Ciluzzi
Peter Janson 
Richard Clairoux
Robert Beaulieu
Steve Nullmeyer
Steve Widley 
Steve Wilde 
Sylvain Provost 
Tim Farrell 
Tony Mc Manus 
Zeb Heintz


----------

